
OpenAI has published the text-generating AI it said was too dangerous to share - sogen
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/7/20953040/openai-text-generation-ai-gpt-2-full-model-release-1-5b-parameters
======
bransonf
My take is that OpenAI is all hype.

I’m not saying that they don’t do really cool things. But, they have a
tendency to exaggerate the extent/significance of their work.

The ‘Solving a Rubiks Cube’ went viral with the premise that a robot figured
out how to solve a Rubiks cube. It did not. It figured out the dexterity of
solving a Rubiks cube... 20% of the time.

‘Too dangerous to share’ is just another statement meant to drive hype.

I feel it’s kind of irresponsible for them to represent AI in the way they
are. I know so many people convinced that robots are going to take all of the
jobs really soon, so ‘why should they try?’ Why shouldn’t we just give
everyone money instead?

What the general public doesn’t get is that while it may happen, the timeline
in which it happens is extremely exaggerated. And you have politicians like
Yang feeding into this narrative.

~~~
rauchp
In hindsight, we shouldn't be surprised that a company founded by Elon Musk is
driven mainly by hype. I really respect the man, but it's a consistent pattern
in most of his work.

------
Darth_Hobo
Their model is overfitted. If you type "What the fuck did you" it will output
Navy Seal copypasta with almost no changes. No wonder why it sometimes
generates human-like texts, because in some cases it literally spews out its
training examples with minimal or no changes.

~~~
chatmasta
Yeah. It seems like there is a big difference between an AI that can spit out
human-like responses, and an AI that can understand what it’s saying. In other
words, can you ask the AI to “elaborate” on its idea? If not, it’s just a
talking point regurgitator.

------
madarco
To test it, jump to:
[https://talktotransformer.com/](https://talktotransformer.com/)

There are some examples of starting text, with mixed results.

Sometimes it seems to be overfitted and spitting entire paragraphs taken
directly from some random page, but at times it seems to create something
interesting:

Eg: "The Captain: I'm ready to sink this ship if it will help finding the
alien artifact Dr Jones: Ok, but just don't sink it with ME on board!"

Created:

    
    
       The Captain: But I am Captain. That's what I get for being a coward!
    
       Dr Jones: It's okay, Captain. I've been in this game long enough to know when a captain is about to die, but not this time!
    
       The Captain: Okay... You got me. I'm just not sure I can trust a Captain with an artifact that's been hidden away for hundreds of years. It's too dangerous.
    
       Dr Jones: It's going to be a long day. We need to get this back to the ship. There are other ships still out there, but we can't expect them to help us out of this mess.
    
       The Captain: But we must save the artifact!

~~~
leetbulb
Huh... Try some simple code snippets

Even more interesting, code snippets like: "mysql_username = root"

------
gremlinsinc
Wow...

Just out of a whim I pulled a Bernie Sanders quote off google and the result
is pretty much word for word something from one of his speeches.

Source: "The cost of college education today is so high that many young people
are giving up their dream of going to college, while many others are
graduating deeply in debt."

Completion: The cost of college is higher than ever, and we cannot continue to
afford it. The student loan debt crisis is a growing national problem that has
to be solved. There is a solution, and it is time to take action to stop
student loan interest rates from doubling again and to help millions of
Americans afford a college education. As President I will:

· Create a free community college program that provides a cost-effective
option for all students, regardless of their income.

· Expand the Earned Income Tax Credit to $2,000 for every American with
earnings under $15,000 a year.

· End taxpayer subsidies to private universities to pay for tuition at four-
year public colleges.

· Make it easier to qualify for student loans by reducing the cost of
borrowing for...

------
crb002
I would swear they trained on Pornhub transcripts. Interesting for how it
frames several popular individuals too.

~~~
Rebelgecko
IIRC they trained it off of reddit comments and pages linked to on reddit

------
rdtwo
Probably racist and hateful considering internet provides seed data

------
ilaksh
I wrote something about software engineering and it came back saying that
Chris Lattner invented JavaScript.

To get real language understanding you need some type of grounding in visual
data or something. You can't just feed it text alone.

The whole thing about Open AI and "danger" is that somehow suppressing certain
research was part of its constitution. So they were looking for a way to prove
that they were faithful to that and this thing is just the closest thing they
have.

------
woeirua
I really think that Elon Musk alone may cause the next AI winter. The guy has
overhyped AI/ML to a crazy level that it clearly cannot perform at yet.

------
Darth_Hobo
It seems this networks is completely clueless about culture. I have typed
"Flat is justice." and it completed it with texts about justice in judicial
system instead of lolis and anime.

